# cursi



## bwprius

Hola

Me gustaría saber cómo se podría traducir a italiano la palabra "cursi" que según la RAE tiene los siguientes significados:

_*cursi**.*_

_(__Etim. disc.__)._


_*1. *adj. Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados._

_*2. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. U. t. c. s._

_*3. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto._


Naturalmente, me interesan los significados 2. / 3.

No he encontrado ningún post sobre este término.

Mille grazie!

bwprius


----------



## Larroja

Hola bwprius!
Tanto de una persona como de una cosa puedes decir que es "pacchiana"; pero, muy a menudo, para definir algo cursi un italiano (sabes que somos exteriorhablantes... ) usa también el alemán kitsch, que ha entrado establemente en el uso (lo demuestra el enlace al diccionario De Mauro).


----------



## Neuromante

Kitsch (Kitch, es la versión española) no es lo mismo que cursi. Hay muchas cosas que pueden ser clasificadas dentro de una de esasdos palabras, pero no entran dentro del significado de la otra.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Kitsch (Kitch, es la versión española) no es lo mismo que cursi. Hay muchas cosas que pueden ser clasificadas dentro de una de esasdos palabras, pero no entran dentro del significado de la otra.



Bueno, hay que aproximarse al sentido deseado... A mí me parece que en español la palabra _kitsch _se utiliza con un sentido menos amplio que la misma palabra en italiano, y aquí nos estamos preguntando come se diría _cursi _en italiano.

Según el RAE: 
_*Kitsch*_(Voz al.). *1.     * adj. Dicho de un objeto artístico: Pretencioso, pasado de moda y considerado de mal gusto. U. t. c. s. m.

Según el De Mauro: 
*kitsch *agg.inv., s.m.inv.
ES ted. 
*1 *agg.inv., di cattivo gusto, pacchiano: _arredamento_, _abbigliamento k._ | di qcn., che si comporta o si veste in modo particolarmente eccentrico e vistoso 
*2 *s.m.inv., cattivo gusto, predilezione per oggetti eccentrici, ornamenti eccessivi, imitazioni dozzinali di opere d’arte e sim. | oggetto di cattivo gusto


----------



## infinite sadness

Per le persone si potrebbe dire _*affettato. *_


----------



## 0scar

También _snob,volgare,ordinario_


----------



## gatogab

bwprius said:


> Hola
> Me gustaría saber cómo se podría traducir a italiano la palabra "cursi"


Senza contesto si spara a casaccio
gg


----------



## Neuromante

Larroja said:


> Según el De Mauro:
> *kitsch *agg.inv., s.m.inv.
> ES ted.
> *1 *agg.inv., di cattivo gusto, pacchiano: _arredamento_, _abbigliamento k._ | di qcn., che si comporta o si veste in modo particolarmente eccentrico e vistoso
> *2 *s.m.inv., cattivo gusto, predilezione per oggetti eccentrici, ornamenti eccessivi, imitazioni dozzinali di opere d’arte e sim. | oggetto di cattivo gusto


De todos modos esta definición no coincide con la de cursi.

Un ejemplo de cursi sería las rebequitas de las chicas del Ejercito de Ssalvación tal y como se ven en las películas de los años 50.


----------



## Neuromante

Olivia Newton Jhon en la primera parte de Grease, hasta que se viste de rockera.
Una niña que adoooooora vestir de rosa y si se pone una gargantilla de perlitas de plástico más cursi.
Las tarjetas de felicitaciones para las abuelas, para las parejas de enamorados que celebran el aniversario...
Los versos que los adolescentes le escriben a las compañeras de clase.


----------



## madridcarrie

En los ùltimos dos casos, en italiano serìa "sdolcinato, stucchevole".


----------



## Larroja

madridcarrie said:


> En los ùltimos dos casos, en italiano serìa "sdolcinato, stucchevole".



Be', dipende dai punti di vista: le targhe potrebbero essere anche grottesche, e i versi svenevoli o ridicoli...


----------



## cunegonda

De mi experiencia de casi cuarenta años en Italia he podido sacar en claro que "cursi es una palabra "intraducible" con un solo término. Solo en el dialecto de Sassari (Cerdeña) existe una acepción análoga: "mengo / menga", pero su uso se reduce a la ciudad y basta (ya los de los alrededores no lo entienden, pues hablan el dialecto logudorés).
Por consiguiente a mis alumnos les ponía (y les pongo) como ejemplo para explicarlo aOrietta Berti que, para mí es la "quinta esencia de la cursilería".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

bwprius said:


> _*cursi**.*_
> _(__Etim. disc.__)._
> 
> _*1. *adj. Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados._
> _*2. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. U. t. c. s._
> _*3. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto._
> 
> Naturalmente, me interesan los significados 2. / 3.


 
Penso che abbiamo bisogno di due parole differenti per i due concetti. Per il 2, suggerisco: *lezioso*.

Saluti.


----------



## Yuukan

Ciao!

saben si la palabra "cursi" también se usa en italiano??

la traducción es igual??

por ejemplo: Questo è un regalo molto cusi

Gracias!


----------



## Larroja

Oltre a molte altre in cui la parola è stata citata, c'è già un'altra (controversa) discussione con lo stesso oggetto: Cursi. 
Prima di postare un nuovo oggetto, è sempre meglio usare prima la funzione di ricerca nei forum...


----------



## gatogab

Yuukan said:


> Ciao!
> 
> saben si la palabra "cursi" también se usa en italiano??
> 
> la traducción es igual??
> 
> por ejemplo: Questo è un regalo molto cusi
> 
> Gracias!


No, non si usa in italiano.


----------



## Neuromante

En el hilo que te señala Larroja podrás ver que en italiano no existe ni siquiera el concepto de !"cursi"  o al menos no hay uno que le calce corectamente


----------



## Yuukan

Ok , gracias a todos!!


----------



## Urkiola

Hola: en Italia hay una ciudad que se llama: 'Cursi', pego la información que hay en Wikipedia en italiano sobre el origen de ese nombre:
*-'Il toponimo potrebbe derivare dal nome del centurione Marco Curzio al quale fu assegnato in compenso il territorio in cui sorse "Curtium". Un'altra ipotesi farebbe derivare il toponimo dal latino "diarii cursores". Infatti in epoca romana il centro assolse la funzione di stazione di corrieri adibiti a comunicare e trasmettere dispacci militari (i diarii cursores). La stazione in seguito conservò il nome "Cursiomnium" da cui col tempo seguì il volgare Cursori e infine Cursi'.
[...]
 Gracias. Salut †

Parece que en Perú se ha usado en un sentido, quizás más cercano a: 'barroco', 'kitsch', que a: 'cursi', el término: 'huachafo', de lo que Mario Vargas Llosa proponía como ejemplo: 'Un champancito, hermanito', dijo también Mario que la religión católica era la más guachafa del mundo, lo cual no se sabe si es un elogio, o una descripción, o un punto de crítica. Pudo tener quizás: 'cursi', el sentido de designar a algunos que seguían el 'escalafón', que entre los romanos, se llamaba el: 'cursus honorem', y que al ir ascendiendo en la administración civil, se topaban en los altos cargos con un personal: 'ex genero equestre nato', que les llamaba: 'cursis' (en italiano: 'cursi', sería el plural de: 'corso'='curso')


----------

